# People can hear my sound through my microphone.



## Dekken2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,

Whenever I open my microphone, people are saying that they can hear everything I hear.
So if I listen to music, they also hear the music.
If I play pc shooters, they hear the shots and everything. and it is very loud!
I tried basically everything...Googled for hours...disabled everything I could..nothing helped

hopefully someone here can help me.

Thanks!


Win7
SoundCard: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fidelity


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm confused by what you are asking......when YOU open a microphone, people are SUPPOSED to hear you and whatever sounds you make (or that you are hearing on your end, depending on how sensitive the mic is).  That's what a microphone is _for._


----------



## Dekken2 (Jan 13, 2010)

People can hear EVERYTHING I HEAR WHENEVER I SPEAK.
Like I said!
If I listen to music and talk on the mic at the same time.
People hear me and the music!
Whenever I play a game, People hear the shots from the game and me!
I could not explain it better.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Of course they will hear the music you are hearing.....the mic will pick up ANY sounds that it can "hear" and will send that sound, as well as your voice, to whomever you are talking to. If you are talking, and listening to music, then, yes, the person on the other end of the mic will hear both your voice and the music. It will send ALL ambient (background) sounds within it's range _as well as_ your voice.

If you are listening to music while talking to someone on the microphone, it will also transmit the sound of the music.

If you have other people in the room who are talking to each other while you are talking on the microphone, the people on the other end of the mic will hear both your voice and the voices of the other people in the room.

If you have loud traffic outside the room, or a train, or construction sounds, or whatever, the mic will probably transmit that, too, if you are using it.

And so on.

Some mics are very sensitive and will pick up the smallest background noises, while others may not be as sensitive and will only pick up relatively loud background noises. Generally speaking, if YOU can hear something, the microphone can "hear" it and it will be transmitted along with your voice.


----------



## Dekken2 (Jan 13, 2010)

But I am using headphones
So therefor people should NOT hear every sound that I hear.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

but where is your microphone? As Laura said, the microphone hears everything even if YOU have headphones on, You are not talking into your headphones, or are you? 
A microphone picks up a sound,(in)== a speaker or the speaker in the headset brings _out_ the sound.


----------



## Dekken2 (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess you dont get it.
Microphone is not supposed to catch the sound that you hear from your headphones!
If you turn Stereo Mix or "What you hear" filter, then it catches everything you HEAR. Movies, Music, Game sounds.
Have you ever interacted with people who use Microphone? all you hear is them. You rarely hear the computer sounds they hear(music,games,etc..) on the headphones they are wearing.
I dont know how I can be clearer on this..


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

It might have been clearer if you had mentioned that you were talking about the sounds IN YOUR HEADPHONES in your first post....or even your second post.


----------



## Dekken2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup..because I am used to microphones coming with headsets..I totally forgot about stand-alone microphones :X
sorry.


----------

